# Dramatic Footage Shows Coach Disarming And Then Hugging Student



## FriscoGirl (Oct 21, 2019)

Story Link
Video Link

*Dramatic Footage Shows Coach Disarming and Then Hugging Student*

By Derrick Bryson Taylor and Neil Vigdor

Oct. 20, 2019
The shotgun was hidden under a garment bag as the student entered the school. 

Moments later, a frantic evacuation was underway after a report of an “active shooter” — a sequence of events all too familiar, from Newtown, Conn., to Parkland, Fla. 

But then something unique happened because of a quick-thinking high school football coach: He grabbed the gun from the suicidal student — and hugged him. 

Surveillance footage from the school, Parkrose High School in Portland, Ore., showed the coach, Keanon Lowe, 27, who also worked as a school security guard, embracing the student, Angel Granados-Diaz, then 18, after Mr. Lowe handed off the weapon to another adult. 

The episode happened on May 17 but the local news station KOIN 6 aired the footage on Friday after obtaining the video from prosecutors through a public records request.

A student reported to school administrators that Mr. Granados-Diaz had made suicidal statements and had been experiencing a “mental health crisis,” the Multnomah County District Attorney’s Office said in a news release. 

Mr. Lowe was sent to locate Mr. Granados-Diaz. At the time, the student was in the restroom with a shotgun. 

When the student exited the restroom, he pointed the shotgun, which was legally purchased and contained one round, at himself and tried unsuccessfully to fire, the release said. Mr. Lowe was able to take it from the student.

“I think I’ve gone through stuff in my life that prepared me for that moment and I’m lucky and I’m happy that I was in that classroom for those kids and I was able to prevent that tragedy,” he said. “I don’t know if ‘hero’ is the right word but the universe works in mysterious ways and I was meant to be in that classroom.”

Mr. Lowe said during those moments in which he hugged Mr. Granados-Diaz, they had a “real-life” conversation. 

“Obviously, he broke down and I just wanted to let him know that I was there for him,” Mr. Lowe said. “I told him I was there to save him — I was there for a reason and that this is a life worth living.”

Mr. Lowe was hailed for his quick assessment of the situation and composure under pressure.

Bruce Alexander, who has worked in law enforcement, government counterterrorism and private security for 30 years, said every second is critical in the type of threat that Mr. Lowe defused.

“In these kinds of tactical situations, the longer there is a delay in the reaction, the higher the probability exists of a larger casualty situation,” said Mr. Alexander, who is president of Security 1 Solutions. “It’s the typical freeze-or-flight kind of syndrome.”

For Mr. Lowe to hand the shotgun over and then have the presence of mind to show empathy toward Mr. Granados-Diaz was a deft handling of a tragedy in the making, he said. 

“I think it says a lot about his character,” Mr. Alexander said. “It’s a remarkable feat.”

Mr. Lowe did not immediately respond to requests for comment on Saturday. 

Michael Lopes Serrao, superintendent for the Parkrose School District, said he was disappointed the video was released and noted that the district had denied a public records request for the footage.

“This was a traumatic event for our students, staff and community,” he said in a statement. The school “has been through a great deal due to this unfortunate event, and we will continue to do our best to keep our students and staff safe.”

Image_





Keanon Lowe, the Parkrose High School football coach, spoke to reporters in May, days after he stopped a student’s attempt to shoot himself.CreditCraig Mitchelldyer/Associated Press_

Mr. Granados-Diaz, who faced weapons possession and related charges, pleaded guilty to one count of possession of a firearm in a public building and one count of unlawful possession of a loaded firearm in public, the district attorney’s office said.

He was sentenced this month to 36 months of probation and to complete 64 hours of community service within one year, among other conditions. His lawyer did not immediately respond to a request for comment on Saturday.

“This sentence is appropriate as it affords ongoing supervision and safeguards and simultaneously affords Mr. Granados-Diaz with an opportunity to move past this incident so that he can continue to heal,” Parakram Singh, the deputy district attorney, said in a statement


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 21, 2019)

sounds like he also needs mental help.... can't imagine the devastation if he wasn't intercepted.


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Oct 21, 2019)

Erm..I get the empathy part.  HOWEVER...that boy should’ve had AT LEAST an evaluation before release.  He’s back in public again.  His problems still exist.  

He’ll be in school with other people’s kids.  I’m going to hope a mental eval, ideally an in residence mental program and a restraining order are among the “conditions” he has to meet as part of his sentence.


----------

